
The “Princess Bride” You Don’t Know - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2018/11/princess-bride-william-goldman-book-screenplay.html
======
ColinWright
The book is fabulous - _way_ better than the film, and I'm a _huge_ fan of the
film. The same is true of "The Hunt for Red October" and "The Englishman who
Went up a Hill but Came down a Mountain".

There are other cases where the film is better than the book, but specifically
those three favourite films of mine are genuinely better in the book version.

